# Locomotive Icons: Incomparable ‘Pennsy Class’ ‘GG-1’



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Locomotive Icons: Incomparable ‘Pennsy Class’ ‘GG-1’


Photo: TRACKS NORTH COLLECTION Words: Robert Humm The incomparable ‘Pennsy Class’ ‘GG-1’ passenger locomotives were the apogee of electric traction development in the USA. Robert Humm relates their history and that of the Pennsylvania electric railway network. In the beginning, electric rail tra ...




www.therailwayhub.co.uk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The GG1 was a special locomotive, that's for sure.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Interesting quick read. Have always idly wondered how they were put together. 
Thanks Stumpy. 
I still remember the 'wow' I felt the first time I saw a model of a tuscan red GG1. Took me 45+ years to get one!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I was always a big fan of the GG1. In the early 80's I worked out of an office that overlooked Sunnyside Yard. It may actually be that small building on the left in the 9th picture down, There were always a few NJ Transit G's there but by then they were all in faded black and the only markings were the loco number and in small letters, NJDOT. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very good read. Too bad electrification didn't take off in the US. There may be more train travel than there is today.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

MichaelE said:


> Very good read. Too bad electrification didn't take off in the US. There may be more train travel than there is today.


I used to inspect them in Washington back in the 70's. Lots of cracks in the frames.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I remember hostling the 4935 around New Haven Motor Storage back in 1979. Classy engine.

A hostler always liked moving a GG1 because they had power cars attached with diesel generators to supply the 480v ac for the head-end power in the Amfleet cars. When you were on a hostling job and moved a car along with the engine it was called "a dead move" (for the equipment that was non-powered), and you got an extra hour's pay for the move!


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

J.Albert1949 said:


> I remember hostling the 4935 around New Haven Motor Storage back in 1979. Classy engine.
> 
> A hostler always liked moving a GG1 because they had power cars attached with diesel generators to supply the 480v ac for the head-end power in the Amfleet cars. When you were on a hostling job and moved a car along with the engine it was called "a dead move" (for the equipment that was non-powered), and you got an extra hour's pay for the move!


Funny, when I saw the 4935 I new the number. I must have inspected it many times. Those power cars were a mess. Always oil everywhere and so noisy when inside.


----------

